# Stocking a 27 Hex



## ExtraHannah (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm new here and have learned a lot from just lurking. However, I now have a question. I have a 27 gallon hexagon tank. I had it set up maybe 5 years ago and really enjoyed it. However, I then started moving a lot, so haven't used it since. 

Previously, I had two or three angelfish, a couple of swordtails, a small school of cardinal tetras and a bottom feeder (can't remember what). Everyone seemed to do very well and I didn't have any real issues. Amazing since I had no clue about cycling or anything else. I hardly lost any fish at all!! 

Anyway, I was planning on doing something similar this time, but from all my reading, I'm now concerned that this tank isn't big enough for angels long term. Could I get some opinions on that? I also considered dwarf gouramis as my "focal fish". It sounds as if the tank would be big enough, but then I read about a concern with not having enough surface space for gouramis in a hex tank. Sigh.

Thoughts and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I really like having something a decent size and really attractive as a focus, but I don't want unhappy, unhealthy fish!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would keep a mated pair of angels in a tank that size, possibly sticking to short-finned varieties. Can you give more dimensions? I can't quite visualize it. You could do a smaller cichlid like a laetacara sp.


----------



## ExtraHannah (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for your reply emc7! The tank is 24" tall interior dimension and each of the six sides is 10" wide. It is 18" across, flat side to flat side and 20 1/2" across "point to point". Did that help?? LOL


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea kinda some angels would be really nice


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

One angel is safe. Two that didn't get along might get nippy in that size tank. 18" across is shorter than a 10 gallon, so I'd tend to stock it like a ten, avoiding all but the smallest of schooling fish, only one cichlid or one happy pair (have a another tank for divorcees), etc.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

emc7 said:


> One angel is safe. Two that didn't get along might get nippy in that size tank. 18" across is shorter than a 10 gallon, so I'd tend to stock it like a ten, avoiding all but the smallest of schooling fish, only one cichlid or one happy pair (have a another tank for divorcees), etc.


I agree with this. Of course, if smaller fish aren't your thing, there's always arboreal reptiles . Seriously though, maybe a school of neon tetras, the tank planted all natural like? I think it could look really spiffy, if done right.


----------



## ExtraHannah (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you emc, that makes sense! It's kind of challenging tank to figure out what to do with. When I bought it, I thought that it was great to have a nice sized tank with such a small footprint. Now I realize that I guess I can have more fish than in say a 10 gallon, but not much bigger in size and they need to occupy different levels of the tank, right?

I would love suggestions on how others would stock it. I've kind of been making a list of fish I like and that don't seem too challenging for a newbie or hugely aggressive towards other fish. I'm not sure how accurate I've been though. Obviously, I won't have nearly all of this in there, but maybe it will give others an idea for stocking suggestions? What would you do with this tank?

I like a lot of color, though angels aren't super bright, I love their look.

Dwarf Gourami 
Swordtails
Angels
Peacock gudgeon
Tetras
Peppered Cories (or other bottom feeders)
Some sort of Algae eater
Blue Rams
Platies
Dwarf Puffers
African Dwarf Frogs
Cherry Barbs
Killi Fish
Zebra Danios 

On the positive side, if I really enjoy this tank, I'll have another, bigger one to work with. I stumbled across a 55 gallon on Craig's List. It has what looks like a nice wood, cabinet base and matching lighted canopy and I have something to trade, that I'm not using, that she wants.  Going to look at that tomorrow. I have the feeling I'll end up using the bigger tank for more of what I'm interested in (above), though again not nearly all and keeping just a few, pretty fish in the 27 hex.

ETA: Thanks Dragon! I do love tetras, but would really like something just a bit bigger in there if possible. I'm not sure I'm ready to try too much with natural plants, though I'm sure I'll get there! You all do have me thinking. Now I'm off to see what arboreal reptiles are. ;-)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Swordtails are too big, guppies would be better. A pair of rams would do. Small killies, but not with big angels that could eat them (clown killies, F. gardneri), dwarf cories, a single puffer alone (with no other fish), ditto frogs. IMO, barbs and danios need more swimming room. I don't know much about gouramis.


----------



## ExtraHannah (Dec 2, 2009)

Great! Thank you so much again emc, that is very helpful!


----------



## ExtraHannah (Dec 2, 2009)

Oops, sorry! I keep changing my mind. Once my tank is ready, I think I will just hit our shop. I can take all my info I've collected, including your suggestions, look around and hopefully get help from the staff. I'm lucky enough to have found what looks like a very nice store about an hour away. http://www.aquariumcenterofnc.com/Home_Page.php


----------

